# Anyone with experience using lake pipes



## 15mitchleis (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi I got a stupid question and need some ideas. I have a 66 Bonneville convertible with 72 GTO 400. I want to have a complete exhaust so it's quiet enough to drive in town and cruise but would like to tie in lake pipes or a way to bypass the exhaust completely and run straight pipes for added top end power any suggestions?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When you say lake pipes do you mean side pipes?? If so you could do a factory exhaust then use this between the regular exhaust and your side pipes.
3.5" Motorized exhaust bypass valve

*edit* just noticed that is for 3.5", I would call and see if they have them in 2 or 2.5"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Lakes pipes are full length side pipes as found on the custom 1950's styled cars, found optional on the '67 Vette, and '69 AMX.

What you may want might be found here on this page, at least a few ideas anyway. Should not be too difficult to tie in some *side exit exhaust pipes* to a set of cut-outs. Click on this link: https://www.google.com/search?q=sid...=2NC7VrfjAcSQmQHzyYSICQ#imgrc=WFvzhrRpOMcmcM:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not sure about the full size cars, but I know for A-body's like the GTO the aftermarket has exhaust systems with a center X pipe section that also has extensions with block off plates that can be opened up... or you can do like I did and remove the plates and add a pair of electric cutouts for open exhaust on demand 

Bear


----------



## 15mitchleis (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info I'm going to have to do some looking. I really want to get it all finished up haha.


----------

